# Hello from France!



## cat974 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello everybody!

My name's Catherine and I'm a coffee-holic!... (oh no that was bad... :exit:come on pull yourself together!)

You can call me Cat. I'm here to write with you about coffee and so much more, who knows?! Anyway, I'm also here because I want to improve my (bad) english, while discussing with you. I just hope I'm not scaring you, me and my crazy mind... Coffee's fault!

I have my cup so, to my neighbors across the Channel, cheers!

Have a nice afternoon

Cat


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Bonjour Cat.

Tell us about your coffee set-up.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Cat and welcome! I hope that you will enjoy your time here.

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bonjour, et bienvenue a CoffeeforumsUK.


----------

